# Waste bin (where to put it) B564 (1999 if important)



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I have just acquired a 1999 B564 which I am very happy with, but it seems to have been designed without anywhere for a waste bin, solutions anyone?

Thanks
John


----------



## buzzers (Aug 25, 2012)

*Hymer bin*

Hi John,
We have a 1994 B644 and have 2 bins. One we fitted to the inside of the exterior door. The other was already in place when we bought it, on the inside of the cupboard door under the sink. Both work well for us.

Gary


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Hymer bin*



buzzers said:


> Hi John,
> We have a 1994 B644 and have 2 bins. One we fitted to the inside of the exterior door. The other was already in place when we bought it, on the inside of the cupboard door under the sink. Both work well for us.
> 
> Gary


Yep, ditto.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have same problem. Unusual for N+B. I wonder if there was provision before the 'awkward' Brit market wanted an OVEN !

Habitation door is not an option as it has a fly-screen. On the end of the sink unit would obstruct the habitation door.

Currently we are 'Heath Robinson' with a plastic bag, handle looped over the driver's seatbelt reel housing. It is just within reach of the prep area in the kitchen, but for small items of rubbish(pips, tomato skins etc.) we have a cut-down water bottle secured on the worktop as a sink-tidy.

Any better solutions would be welcomed.

Geoff


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont use a bin !!!

I use a plastic bag, we have hundreds on a roll, as soon as we have any waste we place in one of the bags, and take out to either the site bin, or if wilding into a black bin sack on rear of MH.

Hate bins inside !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> I dont use a bin !!!
> 
> I use a plastic bag, we have hundreds on a roll, as soon as we have any waste we place in one of the bags, and take out to either the site bin, or if wilding into a black bin sack on rear of MH.
> 
> Hate bins inside !!


Fair enough, but where do you put the plastic bag while you are accumulating the rubbish?

Geoff


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> We have same problem. Unusual for N+B. I wonder if there was provision before the 'awkward' Brit market wanted an OVEN !
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,and thanks to other posters.Yes I think that's my issue, I have an oven under the hob and no doubt a bin would fit there. Strange German MH's don't have an oven, you'd think they'd had enough practice making them.

At the end of the cooker unit we have an umbrella stand, (well it works well as one whatever it is), and a magazine rack. The magazine rack has become the bin bag location, but it doesn't look v smart!

Something on the door may be the solution.

John


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We had that problem. We have an elastic net on back of habitation door. I put two carabiner hooks on it and hang a carrier bag on them. Not ideal, but it works.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> We have same problem. Unusual for N+B. I wonder if there was provision before the 'awkward' Brit market wanted an OVEN !
> 
> Geoff


Just as an aside, off my own topic, having used the Hymer for four days, we used the oven every day! Makes such a difference.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We hang our bin bag in the shower :wink:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

morning all,


We too have nowhere to put waste bin so we use a bin bag which is kept in the washroom but with todays excessive packaging soon gets filled up so is replaced regularly. Its still annoying.


norm


----------

